

Glassmap’s founders get clear about online privacy - geoffwoo
http://gigaom.com/2012/03/18/glassmaps-founders-get-clear-about-online-privacy/

======
jnorthrop
This is an incredibly astute take on privacy. I particularly like the "Right
amount of privacy" paragraph -- the concise explanation of a the user's
requirement for a continuum of options that adapt to personal situations is
something I'd love to see done right.

